# GTA IV Dauerruckeln



## SimonM95 (16. November 2011)

Hi

hab mir GTA IV Complete Edition gekauft, und es ist nur am ruckeln -.-

anfangs gings noch einigermaßen aber jetzt ist es echt übel
und das egal ob min. oder max. Einstellungen!

Grafikkarten- & Spiel-Patches sind alle aktuell

Der Ingame-Benchmark sagte anfangs glaub ca. 18 FPS, das war aber auf "Automatische Konfiguration", und da war zb Textur Hoch
Jetzt sinds 5 FPS -.-

Mein PC -> Siehe Signatur / Profil

Hilfe!!!

mfg
simon

PS: Ja ich weiß, solche laptops sind nicht unbedingt fürs Zocken gemacht, aber die meisten anderen Spiele laufen auf mittleren Einstellungen, ( ...- 2009 = hohe einst. ; 2011-... = mittlere/niedrige Einst. )


----------



## Neawoulf (16. November 2011)

Laut deinem Profil hast du ein Laptop mit i5 2-Kerner und nem Geforce GT 420m Grafikchip, oder? Der Prozessor sollte mit 2,5 GHz zwar im Grunde noch ausreichen, GTA IV profitiert aber spürbar von 4 Kernen. Das eigentliche Problem wird aber der Grafikchip sein, der GT 420m Chip ist eher was für Büroanwendungen. Die Hardware ist zwar grundsätzlich von den Hardwarefeatures in der Lage, aktuelle Spiele abzuspielen, ist aber einfach zu lahm dafür. Versuch mal Sachen wie Sichtweite, Schatten, Kantenglättung usw. stark zu reduzieren, vielleicht bringt das ein bisschen was. Mehr wirst du mit dem Gerät wohl leider nicht machen können, GTA IV war damals und ist auch heute noch ein ziemlicher Hardwarefresser.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Sind denn auch schon alle Patches drauf? Hast Du einen aktuellen Treiber von NVidia drauf, der auch extra für die 400*m*-Serie gedacht ist?

Denn an sich sollte die Karte, auch wenn sie vergleichsweise schwach ist, GTA4 auf Min gut schaffen. Diese hier ist quasi der Vorgänger, da geht es auf Min sogar mit 42FPS trotz nur Dualcore: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   ALLERDINGS nur in 800x600... welche Auflösung nutzt Du denn?

Aber versuch auch mal selber, wie Neawoulf schrieb, vor allem so was wie AA und Sichtweite usw. mal manuell runterzustellen.


----------



## SimonM95 (16. November 2011)

ja ich hab den 285.62 Treiber, das is soweit ich weiß der aktuellste. gibts da extra andere für die Mobilen Grafikkarten???

Ich werd jetzt noch mal rumprobieren, aber was ich ein wenig komisch finde, ist das es am anfang mit den automatischen einstellungen, die eigentl. viel zu hoch waren, flüssiger lief als jetzt, egal mit welchen einstellungen.

Habs auch schon mit 800x600, alles auf niedrig/aus  probiert, bringt auch nichts!?!!


Trotzdem schon mal Danke für die schnellen Antworten! 

edit:
was mich auch wundert, ich habe mir im voraus videos angesehen, die haben den selben laptop, nur zb. größere Festplatte oder der hier hat nen i3 statt i5:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNCwblJd0lY
und bei denen läuft es super!
trotz ziemlich hoher einstellungen


----------



## SimonM95 (16. November 2011)

Jetzt hab ich herausgefunden was schief läuft..

Gerade gestartet, lief auf folgenden Einstellungen mit tollen 30 FPS: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ca. 2 Minuten fällt die Framerate plötzlich wieder auf ~ 5 FPS runter -.-  (VSync deaktivieren führt zu max. 10 FPS)
Das allerselbe Problem habe ich auch bei Driver: San Francisco 

Ich weiß nicht wieso...
Alle anderen Spiele laufen auch super


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Evlt. liegt es an einem Programm im Hintergrund, oder Du musst in den Energieoptionen des Laptops mal auf höchste Leistung einstellen - Laptops takten gern mal runter, auch wenn es an sich nicht sinnvoll ist.


Bei den Treibern: bei nvidia kannst Du halt bei den Downloads NVIDIA Treiber Download  aussuchen "GeForce" und dann die "Series", da gibt es GeForce 400 und eben auch GeForce 400m. Es kann zwar sein, dass es am Ende sowieso der gleiche Treiber ist aber, aber Du solltest da sichergehen


----------



## SimonM95 (16. November 2011)

Bei mir laufen gar keine Hintergrundprogramme. Außer Xfire, aber das habe ich auchschon testweise deaktiviert. Energieoptionen ist immer auf Höchstleistung eingestellt.

Genau das hatte ich gemacht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. November 2011)

Läuft denn die in GTA4 eingebaute Video-Aufzeichnung im Hintergrund mit?
Wenn ja - deaktiviere diese mal.


----------



## SimonM95 (16. November 2011)

ne die ist deaktiviert

was ich auch ein wenig komisch finde ist, das es, wenn ich mit Maus+Tastatur Steuerung starte es sofort ruckelt (in seiner Wohnung),
wenn ich mit gamepad spiele eben erst nach ner weile..


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Vlt deaktivier auch mal solche Dinge wie Aero oder Sidebar, falls aktiv. Evlt. solltest Du auch mal schauen, ob irgendein Programm vielleicht rel viel RAM nutzt, so das GTA nach ner Weile zu wenig hat. Hast Du denn auch mal den Benchmarktest im Grafikmenü gemacht?


----------



## SimonM95 (16. November 2011)

Sidebar hab ich nicht aktiv, Aero auch schon deaktiviert 
Wie gesagt, es laufen nur die windows prozesse, Launch Manager (Fn-Tasten), avast, Treiber (Realtek,Touchpad,Nvidia..)

wie oben erwähnt:
"Der Ingame-Benchmark sagte anfangs glaub ca. 18 FPS, das war aber auf "Automatische Konfiguration", und da war z.B. Texturen auf Hoch
Jetzt sinds 5 FPS -.-
"


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Temperaturprobleme kannst Du ausschließen? vlt. teste das mal zB mit GPU-Z


----------



## SimonM95 (17. November 2011)

Er wird natürlich warm, aber.. andere spiele gehn ja auch^^

ich werds mal testen

Zur Info: ich mach immer hinten den akku raus und leg n höheres buch rein, dann liegt er in der luft - ist angenehmer und die luft kann besser entweichen

Soo jetzt hab ich mal getestet
dieses mal liefs wesentlich länger flüssig als sonst!
Hatte übrigends ganz am anfang noch den VLC offen, und die ganze zeit über nen download mim Google Chrome
(hab ich normal nicht!)

GPU-Z Sensor Log


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

Wenn ich das korrekt sehe, scheint die Temp der Karte nach einer Weile über 80 Grad zu gehen. Das ist zwar noch im Rahmen, aber heiß isses natürlich schon. Sind das die Werte mit Akku drin oder ohne AKku+Bücher? 

Vlt besorg Dir mal einen Notebook-Kühler. Ich hab zB den AKku auch nie drin, außer ich benutze ihn auch


----------



## SimonM95 (17. November 2011)

Ohne Akku.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ungefähr siehts aus (ned so steil)


Kannst du mir einen/einige Kühler empfehlen?
denn da gibt es ja riesige Preisunterschiede..

möchte nämlich nicht sooo viel geld ausgeben, aber wichtig wärs natürlich schon.
Hatte mich auch schon mal umgeschaut, es dann jedoch aufgegeben weil es einfach zu viel unterschiedliche gab mit jeweil einigen sehr guten und schlechten Meinungen...


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

Also, ich hab einen Notepal von CoolerMaster, einen älteren. So in der Art wie der Cooler Master NotePal W2 Widescreen Triple Fan Notebook-K  nur für 15-Zöller. Hast Du 15,6 oder 17 Zoll?

Der hier wäre sicher auch gut: Cooler Master NotePal U3 schwarz, Notebook-K


so ab 25€ solltest Du gute Kühler finden. Bei den beiden Notepals find ich gut, dass die "vorne" nicht nur zwei Standfüße haben, sondern eine durchgehende Leiste. So kann man den Kühler mit Notebook bequem auch mal auf den Schoß/Oberschenkel stellen. Standfüße würden ja dann viel stärker auf die Schenkel drücken.


----------



## SimonM95 (17. November 2011)

Hab nen 15,6 Zöller

Was sehr wichtig ist, ist das kein USB-Port verloren geht. 1 wird schon von der maus belegt und wenn noch einer wegfällt is nur noch 1 übrig und das is definitiv zu wenig...


aber abgesehen davon glaube ich trotzdem nicht das es daran liegt... vorallem ist es ja egal ob 800x600, niedrigste einstellungen oder 1366x768, mittlere einstellungen...


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2011)

Also, MEIN Notepal wird zwar für dessen Lüfter per USB angeschlossen, hat aber selber dann gleich zwei USB-Ports - das heißt man erhöht damit sogar die Zahl an USB-Anschlüssen   es kann dann nur evlt. passieren, dass an den USB-Ports des Notepals nicht mehr genug Strom zur Verfühung steht, FALLS man eine externe 2,5Zoll-Platte anschließt - allerdings kann man die Lüfter bei meinem Notepal auch auschalten, womit dann wieder 100% des Stroms verfügbar sind.

Ach so: ich nutze den Notepal seit ner Wile eh ohne Lüfter, da ich das Kabel verschlampt hab...   mit Lüftern kühlt der halt nochmal besser.


----------



## SimonM95 (17. November 2011)

Hier 2 gerade gemachte Ingame-Benchmarks:

*Vor *dem Ruckeln:


Spoiler





```
Statistiken
Durchschnittliche FPS: 25.16
Dauer: 37.32 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 83%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 62%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 48%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1366 x 768 (60 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Mittel
Qualität Schatten: Mittel
Reflexionsauflösung: Mittel
Qualität Wasser: Mittel
Texturenfilter-Qualität: Anisotropisch x4
Nachtschatten: Aus
Sichtdistanz: 30
Detaildistanz: 30

Hardware
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M              
Video-Driver Version: 285.62
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz

File ID: Benchmark.cli
```




*Beim *Ruckeln:


Spoiler





```
Statistiken
Durchschnittliche FPS: 8.83
Dauer: 37.73 Sek
CPU-Auslastung: 89%
Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 67%
Videospeicher-Auslastung: 51%

Grafikeinstellungen
Videomodus: 1366 x 768 (60 Hz)
Texturenqualität: Mittel
Qualität Schatten: Mittel
Reflexionsauflösung: Mittel
Qualität Wasser: Mittel
Texturenfilter-Qualität: Anisotropisch x4
Nachtschatten: Aus
Sichtdistanz: 30
Detaildistanz: 30

Hardware
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Service Pack 1
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M              
Video-Driver Version: 285.62
Soundkarte: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz

File ID: Benchmark.cli
```


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2011)

scheint alle ok zu sein, also mir scheint es dann ja an der Grafikkarte zu liegen, die vlt. zu heiß wird oder "nur" zu warm und dann aber runtertaktet ?


----------



## SimonM95 (19. November 2011)

Jetzt noch was, das mich noch mehr verwundert:
Gestern Abend nochmal getestet, glaube das die Framerate immer bei ca. 80°C einbricht..

heute ist mir aber noch was ganz anderes aufgefallen..
Wenn ich mit dem Controller spiele, läuft es so wie oben angegeben (erst super, dann fetter framedrop)
Wenn ich jedoch mit der maus starte/spiele ruckelt es von anfang an! trotz temperaturen von ca. 60-70 °C!

also das regt mich jetzt iwie immer mehr auf 



> scheint alle ok zu sein, also mir scheint es dann ja an der Grafikkarte zu liegen, die vlt. zu heiß wird oder "nur" zu warm und dann aber runtertaktet ?


Wie kann ich das rausfinden?
--
Wenn es sich dabei um die "GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Shader Clock [MHz] "-Werte im GPU-Z Log handelt, dann nein

sogar beim sehr/zu hochen wert von 80°C:
              499.9   ,                793.1   ,                999.8   ,               
bei 65°C:
              499.9   ,                793.1   ,                999.8   ,               
..


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Also, wenn es beim sehr hohen Wert nicht runtertaktet, dann weiß ich auch nicht, was da los ist. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es erst nach zB 20 Sekunden dann runtertaktet. Aber das mit der Maus ist auch seltsam. ICH persönlich würd sogar mal windows komplett neu installieren, um auszuschließen, dass dort vielleicht irgendwas falsch gelaufen ist.


----------



## SimonM95 (19. November 2011)

:-/
ich glaub dann lass ich's lieber sein...
nur wegen 2 spiele so verdammt viel arbeit...
Batman:AA zb hab ich gerade durchgespielt, läuft auch super


----------



## SimonM95 (20. November 2011)

Neuinstallation des Spiels brachte auch nix..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus dem großen lüfter an der Seite kommt die ganze heiße luft
Aus den kleineren an der unterseite fast nichts
Darum weiß ich nicht so recht ob ein Notebook-Kühler überhaupt was bringt...?


----------



## UTSky (20. November 2011)

SimonM95 schrieb:


> Neuinstallation des Spiels brachte auch nix..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Notebookkühler bringen sehr viel, hab selber einen und will Ihn nicht mehr missen. Sonst wird mein Laptop so heiss das ich darauf Butter schmelzen könnte. 

Das ist meiner  Zalman ZM-NC1000 Alu Notebook Lüfter silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## SimonM95 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wollte heute mal, in Vorfreude auf AC:R, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood zocken.
Jetzt hab ich hier das gleiche Problem!!
Das hatte ich vorher als ich es durchgespielt habe nicht!

Es ist zwar nicht so extrem wie in GTA IV / DriverF, aber trotzdem spürbar und extrem nervig

An was könnte das liegen? Treiber?

mfg
simon


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Also, das SPiel hast Du schonmal gespielt, und dann ohne Probleme? Also, ich persönlich würde auf Nummer Sicher gehen und mal WIndows neu draufmachen. Evlt. hat sich einfach "nur" im Laufe der Zeit zuviel Systemkram angesammelt oder etwas verstellt, was so gut versteckt ist, dass eine Neuinstall schneller geht als eine Suche... ^^ 


Aber neuere bzw andere Treiber kann man natürlich IMMER zuerst ausprobieren


----------



## SimonM95 (3. Dezember 2011)

neuinstallation :-/

hab gar nicht genug platz für n backup...

neueste treiber sind ja drauf, ich meinte das vllt eben dadurch n problem auftritt?


werde mir warscheinlich zu weihnachten einen Notebookkühler "gönnen"
vielleicht hilft der was..

was ich dabei sehr komisch finde, ist, dass es ziemlich viele extrem ähnliche Kühler von unterschiedlichen Herstellern gibt... und ich will ja keinen Fake-schrott kaufen oder so...

In die engere Auswahl kamen jetzt bei mir: http://goo.gl/rTF8O (CoolerMaster Notepal X2), http://goo.gl/5WLbF (CoolerMaster Notepal X1) und http://goo.gl/LTAhE (??? Sieht den anderen beiden sehr ähnlich, ist keine bekannte marke jedoch günstiger & es gibt bewertungen....)
Andere Vorschläge sind natürlich auch noch erwünscht.


----------



## MarvinSchoe (4. Januar 2013)

Habe die selbe Graka und dasselbe problem mit GTA 4... Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen??
Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## SimonM95 (4. Januar 2013)

also ich habs leider nicht richtig zum laufen bekommen -.-

Wenn du ne Lösung findest würde ich sie trotzdem gerne erfahren 

Alle anderen recht aktuellen Spiele laufen auch auf den passenden Einstellungen super, nur GTA zickt rum


----------

